# Eura Mobil 675 Profila



## kaylabobs (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This is my very first post on here (please be nice!). I've been brought up in motorhomes from my early years and was lucky enough to own a Hymer Van 522 for the past three years, which we loved dearly. However, a recent addition to the family meant that the Van was a bit too small and finances were dwindling so we sold it very recently with a view to purchasing a bigger outfit.

We've seen (and are going to view in the flesh tomorrow) a Eura Mobile 675 Profila on 2007 Ford Transit - Has anyone got any experience of this motorhome, or comments on its suitability for a small family (2 adults, 1 toddler and small dog).....

Any views/comments very much appreciated.

Kayla


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kayla and welcome to the forum

Eura Mobil vans are generally well put together and equipped but, as always, it's going to depend on how the previous owners have looked after it.

If it looks tidy with service history and everything works then you should have no regrets.

Let us know how you get on

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kaylabobs (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Dave

Thanks v much for your response, we loved the van and have put deposit down on it. I'll let you know how we get on.......the first weekend in our hymer I had five men taking the kitchen to pieces to fix the tap which it transpired had been frost damaged! Hoping first weekend in this one is less eventful, although new systems will take some getting used to I'm sure. 

Kayla


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kayla

There are a few keen Eura owners on here and we are a friendly bunch too - so feel free to ask about anything you are not sure of.

"The only daft question is the one not asked"

Cheers

Dave


----------

